# MegaMob Herf II - Post B-Herf-day Herf Saturday Sept 22, 2007



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Since Tom started the official MMHII Herf Thread, I will start the thread for the POST B-herf-day Herf the day after!

When: Saturday Sept 22, 2007 Unofficially 4PM start (or before)
Where: probably Shoeless Joes @ Chicago Unofficially
Why: No need for a why...its a MMHII Post Herf 
*COST: PAY YOUR OWN STINKING WAY!*

Here is the list...and I will keep only this list updated...

*Link back to the Official MMHII Herf 07:*

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1025625#post1025625

*Link to the official KenStogie streaming herf cam*
link to be added later if KenStogie wants to set it up! (hint, hint)

MMHII POST B-Herf-Day Sat Sept 22, 2007!

1. tchariya + S.O.
2.TriShield(maybe)
3. icehog3
4. Big Vito
5. 4WheelVFR
6. King James
7. stashu
8. catfish
9. Tristan (Possibly the Mrs. as well!)
10. chibnkr
11. snkbyt (maybe)
12. RenoB


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

tchariya said:


> Since Tom started the official MMHII Herf Thread, I will start the thread for the POST B-herf-day Herf the day after!
> 
> When: Saturday Sept 22, 2007 Unofficially 4PM start (or before)
> Where: probably Shoeless Joes @ Chicago Unofficially
> ...


Yeah...no group tab!! :r


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

looking forward to it


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

I'll be there. :tu


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

mitro said:


> I'll be there. :tu


and I'll be there :tpd:


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Maybe


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Since Tom started the official MMHII Herf Thread, I will start the thread for the POST B-herf-day Herf the day after!

When: Saturday Sept 22, 2007 Unofficially 4PM start (or before)
Where: probably Shoeless Joes @ Chicago Unofficially
Why: No need for a why...its a MMHII Post Herf
COST: PAY YOUR OWN STINKING WAY!

Here is the list...and I will keep only this list updated...

Link back to the Official MMHII Herf 07:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...25#post1025625

Link to the official KenStogie streaming herf cam
link to be added later if KenStogie wants to set it up! (hint, hint)

MMHII POST B-Herf-Day Sat Sept 22, 2007!

1. tchariya + S.O.
2.TriShield(maybe)
3. icehog3
4. Big Vito
5. 4WheelVFR
6. King James
7. stashu
8. catfish
9. Tristan (Possibly the Mrs. as well!)
10. chibnkr
11. snkbyt (maybe)
12. RenoB
13. King James (for maybe 6 minutes)
14. mitro
15. Jbailey (maybe)


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

tchariya said:


> Since Tom started the official MMHII Herf Thread, I will start the thread for the POST B-herf-day Herf the day after!
> 
> When: Saturday Sept 22, 2007 Unofficially 4PM start (or before)
> Where: probably Shoeless Joes @ Chicago Unofficially
> ...


Tom will be there. I am not going.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

reggiebuckeye said:


> Tom will be there. I am not going.


I got my eye on you!


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I got my eye on you!


Well you can watch me better when I am applying my torch to your eye.

Put me down as tentative.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

reggiebuckeye said:


> Well you can watch me better when I am applying my torch to your eye.
> 
> Put me down as tentative.


Ranks right up there with Red Baron threatening to put his foot up my ass last year.

Now I'm scared.  :r


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Since Tom started the official MMHII Herf Thread, I will start the thread for the POST B-herf-day Herf the day after!

When: Saturday Sept 22, 2007 Unofficially 4PM start (or before)
Where: probably Shoeless Joes @ Chicago Unofficially
Why: No need for a why...its a MMHII Post Herf
COST: PAY YOUR OWN STINKING WAY!

Here is the list...and I will keep only this list updated...

Link back to the Official MMHII Herf 07:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...25#post1025625

Link to the official KenStogie streaming herf cam
link to be added later if KenStogie wants to set it up! (hint, hint)

MMHII POST B-Herf-Day Sat Sept 22, 2007!

1. tchariya + S.O.
2.TriShield(maybe)
3. icehog3
4. Big Vito
5. 4WheelVFR
6. King James
7. stashu
8. catfish
9. Tristan (Possibly the Mrs. as well!)
10. chibnkr
11. snkbyt (maybe)
12. RenoB
13. King James (for maybe 6 minutes)
14. mitro
15. Jbailey (maybe)
16. reggiebuckeye (tentative)


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

ME


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I'm now a maybe


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

But your phone is broke apparently?



BigVito said:


> I'm now a maybe


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

JPH said:


> But your phone is broke apparently?


it is lost for now, I looked in my room and can't find I needed to call Rob today. 
whats up your ass?


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Since Tom started the official MMHII Herf Thread, I will start the thread for the POST B-herf-day Herf the day after!

When: Saturday Sept 22, 2007 Unofficially 4PM start (or before)
Where: probably Shoeless Joes @ Chicago Unofficially
Why: No need for a why...its a MMHII Post Herf
COST: PAY YOUR OWN STINKING WAY!

Here is the list...and I will keep only this list updated...

Link back to the Official MMHII Herf 07:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...25#post1025625

Link to the official KenStogie streaming herf cam
link to be added later if KenStogie wants to set it up! (hint, hint)

MMHII POST B-Herf-Day Sat Sept 22, 2007!

1. tchariya + 1 or 2
2.TriShield(maybe)
3. icehog3
4. Big Vito(maybe)
5. 4WheelVFR
6. King James
7. stashu
8. catfish
9. Tristan (Possibly the Mrs. as well!)
10. chibnkr
11. snkbyt (maybe)
12. RenoB
13. King James (for maybe 6 minutes)
14. mitro
15. Jbailey (maybe)
16. reggiebuckeye (tentative)
17. JPH


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

BigVito said:


> it is lost for now, I looked in my room and can't find I needed to call Rob today.
> whats up your ass?


Just a little corn....


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

BigVito said:


> I'm now a maybe


Well if you aren't for sure, then I might as well not have a birthday herf!

:gn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

tchariya said:


> Well if you aren't for sure, then I might as well not have a birthday herf!
> 
> :gn


:r you're full of :BS


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I will be there for sure.

1. tchariya + 1 or 2
2.TriShield(maybe)
3. icehog3
4. Big Vito(maybe)
5. 4WheelVFR
6. King James
7. stashu
8. catfish
9. Tristan (Possibly the Mrs. as well!)
10. chibnkr
11. snkbyt (maybe)
12. RenoB
13. King James (for maybe 6 minutes)
14. mitro
15. Jbailey 
16. reggiebuckeye (tentative)
17. JPH


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

BigVito said:


> :r you're full of :BS


<insert appropriate man cave joke here> or was that inappropriate?


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

did somebody say man cave?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm there. Yeah, baby, yeah! :ss


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

Man I can't wait for friday and saturday to arrive, and catch up with the brothers.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

catfish said:


> Man I can't wait for friday and saturday to arrive, and catch up with the brothers.


When are you arriving friday?


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

catfish doesn't need to arrive....he is already here!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

TODAY IS A GREAT DAY TO HERF...... TOMORROW WILL BE AS WELL!!!

See yall soon


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)




----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I thought about heading to this. are the surpise guests going to be there?


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

I sense that they will be! They were in full form last night!

Come on down BigV!


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Hope you had a great Birthday!
:bl:bl


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Happy birthday, had a great time herfing withya in Vegas/:tu


----------

